# Show us your Gas Station



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

I have a Mobile Gas Station front and some diecast ready for the layout. It would be interesting to see your Gas Stations. 🙂


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

love those trucks wonder if they make them in n scale. hummm


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

That's a really nice station. Source?

I have fond memories of visiting the local "Flying A" station with the Pegasus logo with my dad as a tyke circa 1965. I'm modeling 1920's and 30's. I think Mobilgas and the Pegasus was in during that time.

Thanks for the for the spark ...


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks Mike and Sid. I found it on eBay.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Joe, I will be working on the layout tomorrow and will take a photo of our gas station and post it. Great thread!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Joe, that station will look super on your layout. Always thought that was a great logo.

Gary.

Nice trucks too!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

My village is too small for a gas station, but we do have two Biergartens!


----------



## Dave Connolly (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Very nice station Dave!!!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Here's one of my gas stations.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Really nice Spence. I got to say I love the old gas pumps. They look great on a layout.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Dave Connolly said:


> View attachment 505216


Artisan scene. It's like a model version of a Norman Rockwell painting.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice stations, I really like the Mobil gas, Sparky's. Spence you could make a great scene out of that nifty old time station.

This is the MTH Sinclair Gas station. It was removed during the East Side Rehab and now the site is the Englewood Passenger Station. I liked this station a lot, with the opening doors, moving car and neat sounds of the gas pump. Just do not have a location for it.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Millstonemike said:


> Artisan scene. It's like a model version of a Norman Rockwell painting.


Nicely said Mike and I agree. Sparky's is a terrific scene. Very well done Dave


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

An American-Models kit with added LED interior lighting.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Wood: Those MTH stations are great. I love watching them in action. 

Toy train hobby: Thats another favorite of mine. There was a gas station s like that a few blocks from where I live. Of course its o longer there. The Coke refrigerator is a nice toch!


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Just wanted to share this gas station picture I took in April on Route 66 in AZ.


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks, Joe.

Nice photo, thanks for sharing. I lived in Kingman during the early 80's and your picture remined me of the small communities such as; Hackberry, Valentine, Truxton, Peach Springs and others, east of Kingman on Route 66.

-Doug


----------



## PW Trains (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

I bought a car from Schster once... What a lemon....

There are some very nice scenes and photos on this tread. Great work.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

PW,
nice looking scene. what I can see looks like a nice layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

PW, very nice!!!!!


----------



## jay jay (Aug 30, 2016)

Texaco by ProScale Model Builders.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Esso and Texaco looking good!!! Also great signs!!!


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

I have always liked the MTH SHELL country gas station. That seems hard to find but the Gulf station is easy to get. So one of my winter projects is to make one from the Plasticville large station. 

My question is does anyone know where I can get Shell oil red and yellow paint colors? 

Thank you


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

good looking scenes Pat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Geez, amazing detail at Ray's - the chain link fence, the junk pile, et. al.


----------



## batstang2000 (Oct 26, 2015)

My Goofy Gas station.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Pat, those are some great stations. 

I love Goofys station


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Lost a lot of pictures, but i found this one.
This station doesn't exist anymore.







Andre.


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Great looking gas station posts! I'm sure everyone remembers the older metal toy gas stations. I also included a slightly modified Remco car wash, as well. While both have a rather large footprint, they are _somewhat _near O-scale.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Andre: That is a nice looking gas station. Shame its no longer made. 

Toy train hobby: I think I had that gas station in the early 60s.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

JoeSaggese said:


> Andre: That is a nice looking gas station. Shame its no longer made.


This one was before I started RLM.
AG.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

After the previous Gas Station was decommissioned we made this one.
I dont have any color picture. but the gas pump where saved and reused (I made them in aluminum)
then at York was sold.







AG.


----------



## JohnJr (Dec 2, 2015)

Great station AG. Thanks for sharing. I love historic gas stations! Have no idea why, I just do! 
Great thread.
JohnJr


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Both of mine are outside the city limits where building codes and safety inspections are just a bit less "tiresome" for a small business owner.


----------



## JohnJr (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice scenes Lee and Pat!
JohnJr


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I think that's the first time I've seen a tractor on a lift. I like it!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

A couple gas stations on the S&Y RR

Bill


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Seayakbill, I like the Lionel Route 66 series Brontosaurus station. Have seen it placed in an open space, outside of a town but never within a town. Such an unusual setting makes it even more unique!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh, I love that big dinosaur!!! What a nice station.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Lee Willis said:


> Oh, I love that big dinosaur!!! What a nice station.


It is an eye catcher on the layout.

Bill


----------



## bowerda47 (Sep 1, 2017)

*MichMash Gas Station*

Here is my ESSO Station


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

An encore presentation ...


----------

